# nVidia: Unboxing + Test der GTX 660Ti



## Skysnake (12. August 2012)

Nachdem es bereits vor einigen Tagen, einen recht umfangreichen ersten Test der am 16. August kommenden GTX 660Ti von TweakTown.com gab, ist nun ein Unboxing Video als auch ein weiterer Test zur GTX 660Ti auf YouTube aufgetaucht. 

Das neue YouTube-Video bestätigt die bisherigen Aussagen bzgl. einer GTX 660Ti auf Basis des GK104 Chips, der bereits in der GTX690, GTX680 und GTX670 verwendung findet. Der Chip ist allerdings im Vergleich zu der Variante in der GTX670 nochmals beschnitten. Im einzelnen sieht dies wie folgt aus:



*GK104*
1344 CUDA-Cores/Shader-Cores
7 SMX a 192 "Cores"
915 MHz Basis-Core-Takt
980 MHz Turbo-Core-Takt
192 Bit-Interface
2 GB GDDR5
MSRP 299$
Wer sich etwas mit Speicherinterfaces bei GPUs auskennt, wird jetzt erstaunt die Stirn runzeln und auf einen Fehler in obiger Auflistung tippen, da ein 192 Bit-Interface und 2 GB Speicher einfach nicht zusammen passen. Zumindest nicht, wenn man alle 32-Bit "Speicherchannels" gleich bestückt. Dann würde man nämlich nur auf 1,5 GB kommen. nVidia greift hier allerdings scheinbar in die Trickkiste und verbaut Speicherchips mit unterschiedlicher Speichermenge auf einer Karte  oder belegt manche "Speicherchannels" mit gleich zwei Chips, so wie dies auch bei Karten mit sehr sehr großen Speichermengen für alle "Channels" der Fall ist. Dies wurde in der Vergangenheit bereits bei Einsteigerkarten gemacht. 



Warum nVidia nun bei der GTX660Ti zu diesem Trick greift, ist nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, denn eine Bestückung mit 1,5 GB RAM würde für diese Karte völlig ausreichen. Es drängt sich einem daher die ungute Befürchtung auf, nVidia versucht damit über das schmale 192Bit Speicherinterface hinweg zu täuschen, denn bereits die größeren GTX Brüder hängen recht stark am Speicherinterface und profitieren daher sehr stark von Speicher-OC. Diese Beschneidung des Speicherinterfaces dürfte daher auch recht stark zum tragen kommen, was aber erst endgültige Tests zeigen mussen.



Unboxing:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu08wHN9V_c


Für die Testergebnisse verweise ich auch folgendes Video: (Hierbei sollte beachtet werden, dass die Ergebnisse nicht mit Ergebnissen anderer Seiten direkt vergleichbar sind, da nicht zwingen die gleichen Einstellungen/Treiber/Szenen verwendet wurden, daher gehe ich auf diese an dieser Stelle auch nicht weiter in)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1v4pL6U9pA


Quelle:
YouTube (siehe links im Text)
Unboxing-Video der GeForce GTX 660 Ti aufgetaucht


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (12. August 2012)

Hmm cool. Schade, dass es nicht wieder eine 220€-Karte geworden ist, dafür ist endlich die Konkurrenz zur 7950 da.
Wann ist eigentlich der NDA? :S


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. August 2012)

Nur der Test wird zeigen was sie wirklich drauf hat, bin gespannt darauf.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2012)

Hoffentlich ist die 660 nicht so klapprig und billig gemacht, wie die 670. Das war/ist ein Armutszeugnis!


----------



## Trefoil80 (13. August 2012)

Wird sie wohl leider, zumindest das Referenz-Design. Im Unboxing-Video sieht die Karte genauso aus wie eine GTX670 (Mini-PCB mit Radiallüfter, der die Karte nochmals um einige cm verlängert).

In Auflösungen jenseits Full-HD scheint die Karte arg durch das 192-bit-Interface eingebremst zu werden.


----------



## ULKi22 (13. August 2012)

Naja, wer jenseits von FullHD spielen will, kann sich auch gleich eine anständige Karte holen, denn die benötigten Monitore sind auch nicht gerade billig, und wer sich so einen leisten kann, kann auch zum stärkeren Model greifen. 

Was mich extrem stört sind die Preise, sowohl bei AMD als auch Nvidia


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. August 2012)

Bei dem Preis dürfte full HD nicht die grenze sein....hoffen wir mal, dass das Teil nicht ganz so stark limitiert wird, sonst ist das bei dem Preis echt ein Armutszeugnis 
Erst ein ausführlicher test wird es zeigen.


----------



## DF_zwo (13. August 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist die 660 nicht so klapprig und billig gemacht, wie die 670. Das war/ist ein Armutszeugnis!


Wo ist dein Problem? Wer eine Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign kauft, hat grundsätzlich selbst Schuld.


----------



## PREESTYLE (13. August 2012)

DF_zwo schrieb:


> Wo ist dein Problem? Wer eine Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign kauft, hat grundsätzlich selbst Schuld.


 
So pauschal darfst du aber die Leute auch nicht abstempeln 

Referenzdesigns sind für die Masse ausgelegt, die Schuld liegt nicht beim Käufer  

Außerdem hat nicht jeder das nötige Geld um sich ein Customdesign zuzulegen.

Nvidia hätte sich ruhig mehr überlegen sollen. Die Referenzdesigns der GTX6XX sind grauenhaft


----------



## GrannyStylez (13. August 2012)

Das nötige Geld für ein Customdesign? Hahahah... Die Karten kosten oft nur 20€ mehr und haben um einiges mehr drauf. wer da spart ist selbst schuld!


----------



## r34ln00b (13. August 2012)

freu mich iergendwie auf die karte, aber geholt wird sie nicht... bin gespannt wie die testresultate ausschauen werden.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. August 2012)

Es gibt sogar Leute, die sich mit voller Absicht ein ref. Design kaufen, da das dhe für manche sinnvoller als das Kühlsystem einer Custom ist.


----------



## StefanStg (13. August 2012)

Man ist überhaupt nicht selbst schuld wenn man sich ein Referenzdesign kauft. Ich z.b. kaufe nur welche im Referenzdesign aber nicht wegen dem Geld sondern weil ich sie für meine Wakü brauche.


----------



## OdlG (13. August 2012)

gainward referenz-680: 430€
asus 680 dc2t: 530€

mehr als 20€ unterschied


----------



## Deimos (13. August 2012)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Man ist überhaupt nicht selbst schuld wenn man sich ein Referenzdesign kauft. Ich z.b. kaufe nur welche im Referenzdesign aber nicht wegen dem Geld sondern weil ich sie für meine Wakü brauche.


Same here.

Und gerade wenn dann bei SpaWas o.ä. gespart wird, sind Vorteile wie höheres Übertakten unter Umständen doch keine, weil das billigere Layout weniger mitmacht.


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2012)

DF_zwo schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist dein Problem? Wer eine Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign kauft, hat grundsätzlich selbst Schuld.



Ist nicht mein Problem. Ich kauf den Billigschrott ja nicht. 

Nur, wenn schon das Gehäuse so ultrabillig und klapprig aussieht, will ich nicht wissen, von welcher Güte der Rest der Karte ist. Und das Zeugs kaufst du bei deiner Supiedupie-Customkarte mit. Nur, dass du noch mehr Kohle hinlegst. Immer bekommst du (hoffentlich) nen besseren Lüfter ;0)


----------



## PCGHGS (13. August 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> gainward referenz-680: 430€
> asus 680 dc2t: 530€
> 
> mehr als 20€ unterschied


 bsp.1
palit referenz 670: 354€
gigabyte 670 dual fan: 367€

bsp.2
club3d ref. 7970: 369,00€
gigabyte windforce 3x: 369,49€
club3d royalKing: 378€

weniger als 20€ unterschied


----------



## OdlG (13. August 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> bsp.1
> palit referenz 670: 354€
> gigabyte 670 dual fan: 367€
> 
> ...


Wenn man aber wieder das billigste Referenzdesign mit den Asus DC2 vergleicht (immer nach pcgh-preisvgl):

GTX670:
Asus 400€
Referenz 355€

HD7970:
Asus 425€
Referenz 370€

Wenn schon Custom, dann sollte es auch ne Lighting oder DC2T oder Vergleichbares sein  In jedem Fall würde der Preisnachlass fast einem Fullcover-Kühler entsprechen und somit wäre der WaKü-Vorteil ohne Aufpreis erhältich


----------



## Rizzard (13. August 2012)

Hätte sie ebenfalls ein 256 bit SI bekommen, wäre die Karte wohl in meinen Rechenknecht gewandert. Aber so wirds wohl doch die 670 werden.


----------



## OdlG (13. August 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hätte sie ebenfalls ein 256 bit SI bekommen, wäre die Karte wohl in meinen Rechenknecht gewandert. Aber so wirds wohl doch die 670 werden.


 
aber dann wäre es doch eine gtx670, oder nicht?


----------



## PREESTYLE (13. August 2012)

Die MSI PE GTX660ti leistet ja angeblich mehr als die GTX670, nunja dann wird es wohl diese Karte werden, da der Preis niedriger ist als eine GTX670 Referenz.
Irgendwie hat die GTX670 keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr. Zum Glück habe ich warten können bis alle Kepler released worden sind


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. August 2012)

PREESTYLE schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich warten können bis alle Kepler released worden sind


 
Zeitreisen, anyone? Ich übersetze das mal ins passende Tempus: "Zum Glück _werde ich warten können_, bis alle Kepler _released worden sein werden_"


----------



## Rizzard (13. August 2012)

PREESTYLE schrieb:


> Die MSI PE GTX660ti leistet ja angeblich mehr als die GTX670, nunja dann wird es wohl diese Karte werden, da der Preis niedriger ist als eine GTX670 Referenz.
> Irgendwie hat die GTX670 keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr.



Falsch. Eine GTX 670 OC leistet soviel wie eine GTX 680. Es ist oft so das ein übertaktetes Modell soviel leisten kann wie die nächst höhere Karte.
Von daher haben alle eine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## XXTREME (13. August 2012)

Ich weiss nicht aber irgendwie ist die 660TI nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, weder Fleisch noch Fisch .


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. August 2012)

Hier mal noch eine Abhandlung über die (mitunter hässlichen) Auswirkungen von "geraden" Speichermengen an "ungeraden" Interfaces:
Die Nachteile eines "krummen" Speicherinterfaces mit "geraden" Speichermengen | 3DCenter.org
Fazit: entweder sind nur 1536 der 2048MB mit der vollen Bandbreite ansprechbar, oder aber man fällt sogar immer auf die Bandbreite des nächstkleineren "geraden" Interfaces zurück (hier also nur 128 bit). In diesem Fall wären Karten mit größerem Speicher (3GB statt 2GB) ausnahmsweise mal absolut sinnvoll.


----------



## Deimos (13. August 2012)

@M4xw0lf
Interessanter Link, danke.

Bin mal gespannt, ob Praxistests da effektiv einen (im Alltag spürbaren) Nachteil hervorbringen.


----------



## ViP94 (13. August 2012)

Ich würde mir nur noch Ref-Desings kaufen.
Die gesparten 20€ für ein "billiger" Costum-Design investiere ich lieber in einen gescheiten Luftkühler.
Von Premium designs mal ganz zu schweigen.
Kühler als mit meinem AC bekommt man keine Karte aus dem Laden.


----------



## Medcha (13. August 2012)

Sorry, aber diese Diskussion um Custom oder nicht ist doch ******. Bei jeder Karte ist das unterschiedlich. Dieser verallgemeinerte Kram, der hier diskutiert wird, bringt niemanden weiter. Und alles nur, weil auf eine völlige unnötige Post geanwortet wurde.

Die Diskussion um das Speicherinterface bringt was!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. August 2012)

Warum spart Nvidia eigentlich bei genau dem, was sowieso schon zu wenig vorhanden ist 
Die ziehen den Flaschenhals immer enger.... Ein paar Shader weniger, eine ROP-unit deaktiviert, den Takt angepasst und das sowieso schon schmale SI gelassen.... Das würde sich (imho) nach einer weit besseren Alternative anhören.


----------



## Eftilon (13. August 2012)

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung das momentan AMD viel besser aufgestellt ist. Meines errachtens sind die 670 und 680 Preise jenseitz von gut und Böse, und die GT640 ist sowas von uninteressant. AMD hat momentan eine Preis und Produkt Politik in allen segmenten ohne das man sich verarscht vorkommt.

Ich weis nicht warum nvidia sich dieses Jahr so benimmt, die habens doch drauf die Jungs, aber die lassen einen grossteil ihres clientees einfach links liegen, oder denken die das sie so gut sind das sich ihre 400 und 500 Euro karten sich wieder wie warme Semmeln verkaufen lassen ?


eftilon


----------



## Skysnake (14. August 2012)

Naja, wie es scheint tun Sie dies ja auch...

Man muss nur im Auge behalten, wie sich das alles lang- und mittelfristig auf das Image von nVidia auswirkt. Fermi (GF100) war nen riesen Fail, dann haben Sie mit GF110 wieder die Kurve bekommen und einen Schritt in die richtige Richtunge gemacht, und dann jetzt die Späße mit Kepler....

Allein schon, das Huang ja großkotzig angekündigt hat, nVidia werde ab jetzt seine Serien binnen 3  launchen, ist ja mal voll in die Hose gegangen... Das kratzt meiner Meinung nach einfach total am Image von nVidia. Die machen auf AMD-CPU-Style- Sprich nicht einhalten ihrer Launch-Termine und wenn die Eier auf den Tisch gelegt werden, ist weniger da als voher verkündet...


----------



## Blediator16 (14. August 2012)

Und trotzdem haben sie gutes Geld bis Q2 gemacht


----------



## Chester (14. August 2012)

hmm mich begeistert die "beschnittene" GTX echt NULL !! 300 Kröten für eine karte ? da warte ich lieber auf eine Gk110 die 600€ kostet und weiss das ich alles habe was verbaut ist anstatt was beschnittenes !
kann mcihmit dem kurzen PCB einfach nicht anfreunden


----------



## Eftilon (14. August 2012)

@ Chester, 

seh ich genau so, ich mag kurze PCBs auch nicht, eine GPU muss für mich min. 25cm lang sein und zwei Lüfter haben um die hitze im zaum zu halten. Was machen wir den in zukunft wenn die grafikkarten auf sounkarten niveau verkleinert werden ?  womöglich noch ohne kühlungsbedarf ?


----------



## Atomtoaster (14. August 2012)

Dann freut ihr euch über die schöne leise GPU oder baut euch nen Accelero um, nutzt ein wenig Sekundenkleber und schließt die Lüfter aufm Board an.


----------



## Seabound (14. August 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:
			
		

> Was machen wir den in zukunft wenn die grafikkarten auf sounkarten niveau verkleinert werden ?  womöglich noch ohne kühlungsbedarf ?



Dramatisch, wirklich höchst dramatisch.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. August 2012)

Hier gibts ne kleine Übersicht zu einigen Karten: GeForce GTX 660 Ti Graphics Cards Roundup | VideoCardz.com

Sind auch zwei Modelle mit 3GB dabei! Gerade die dürften besonders interessant werden, wegen des 192 Bit SI.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. August 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Hier gibts ne kleine Übersicht zu einigen Karten: GeForce GTX 660 Ti Graphics Cards Roundup | VideoCardz.com
> 
> Sind auch zwei Modelle mit 3GB dabei! Gerade die dürften besonders interessant werden, wegen des 192 Bit SI.


 
Da bin ich schon auf Vergleichstests gespannt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (14. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon auf Vergleichstests gespannt.


 
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die 3GB-Variante bei hohen Qualitätseinstellungen vor der 2Gb-Variante liegen würde. Sobald mehr als 1,5 GB VRam benötigt werden, müsste die 3GB-Variante schneller sein.


----------

